# Eriocaulon Goias, E. Mato grosso: reproduction-flowering



## ianmax (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi,
After almost two years of cultivation that began from the first specimen of Eriocaulon from Goias today I finally publish a study on reproduction of this rare specie that demonstrates some surprising characteristics.
I add link to my site www.rareaquaticplants.com , click on "English" icon for see all articles. Need registration.
Previews are in home page.
Many thanks,
Massimo Iannella.


----------



## ianmax (Nov 8, 2007)

I add _Eriocaulon sp_. "Mato Grosso" mother plants with many flowers and many adventis plants (size diameter over 25cm). A year cultivation.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Very impressive, I'm currently growing Goias emersed, hopefully can get it to flower in the future. After converting from being submersed it has split! Now I have 2. Amazing tank, would love to see more pictures of it.


----------



## ianmax (Nov 8, 2007)

My _Eriocaulon sp._ "Goias" group before flowering...



..and starting flowering


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

:faint: 
very nice


----------



## ianmax (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi Jeff,
can you add your emersed _E. sp._ "goias" photos please?


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Sure no problem..I need to take some new ones as they have all doubled in size.


----------



## ianmax (Nov 8, 2007)

thank Jeff,
but they are in emersed culture totally? They are adapted?...
i see submersed leaves only...


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Yep, those are pics 2 weeks after being transferred from an submersed tank. I'll post some new photos soon as its been close to 2 months being emersed.


----------



## ianmax (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi,
i add my articles' links, that are public now:
http://www.rareaquaticplants.com/in...caulon-from-goias&catid=45:article&Itemid=157

http://www.rareaquaticplants.com/in...-from-mato-grosso&catid=45:article&Itemid=155


----------



## marte82 (Apr 15, 2009)

Hello Max and a pleasure to read them


----------



## ianmax (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi marte82,
many thanks, i'll add new article soon: Reproduction, Flowering and Keeping:_Eriocaulon sp._ 'Goias' - SECTION II


----------



## ianmax (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi friends,
I added new article in my site "Mantenimento e riproduzione di un _Eriocaulon sp._ 'Goias' PARTE II", i'll translate it soon. This is important research on _E. sp._ 'Goias', my observations and tecnique test in two years; First work unpublished in world web still. We can see many photo now, descritption and procedure are very interesting.
I'll tell you where the translation is ready.
Good luck.

Article is in home (presentation) and register member can see all description and photos.

www.rareaquaticplants.com

http://www.rareaquaticplants.com/in...&catid=47:tecniche-di-riproduzione&Itemid=149

Massimo.


----------



## ianmax (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi friends,
i added important english article on my site: *Maintenance and Reproduction of an Eriocaulon sp. 'Goias' PART II *

here, it's public access:
http://www.rareaquaticplants.com/in...-eriocaulon-sp-goias-part-ii&catid=45:article


----------

